# first visit to tomar



## santaanita (Jan 16, 2008)

last week i had my first look at Tomar,my first reaction was how busy it was ,parking was a problem and all those zebra crossings and traffic lights and people hundreds of them,oh and a bloody macdonalds,but then i met up with some friends in the old part of town and what a difference just as a old portuguese town should be.
just one downer on the day was when we visited the loverly castle,there is a old blue citreon van converted into a snack bar,they charged she charged my friends €4 for a small tin of superbock and a small water,thats over the top for anywhere in my opinion even €2 would have made me query it,was it a tourist rip off i think so.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



santaanita said:


> last week i had my first look at Tomar,my first reaction was how busy it was ,parking was a problem and all those zebra crossings and traffic lights and people hundreds of them,oh and a bloody macdonalds,but then i met up with some friends in the old part of town and what a difference just as a old portuguese town should be.
> just one downer on the day was when we visited the loverly castle,there is a old blue citreon van converted into a snack bar,they charged she charged my friends €4 for a small tin of superbock and a small water,thats over the top for anywhere in my opinion even €2 would have made me query it,was it a tourist rip off i think so.


Not just rip of Britain now Tomar. Defend that Derek. Bottle of Superbok in Gois less than 1euro.

Peter


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, if you go to the main tourist attraction for miles around and then buy beer from the closest place to it, you can expect to pay way over the top for it, it will be a tourist trap charging crazy rip off prices, better to buy food and drink at the little local places rather than out side tourist hot spots..
we pay 60 cents for a normal bottle of superbock in the old town, much better price than at the tourist places.


----------



## santaanita (Jan 16, 2008)

omostra06 said:


> Well, if you go to the main tourist attraction for miles around and then buy beer from the closest place to it, you can expect to pay way over the top for it, it will be a tourist trap charging crazy rip off prices, better to buy food and drink at the little local places rather than out side tourist hot spots..
> we pay 60 cents for a normal bottle of superbock in the old town, much better price than at the tourist places.


no excuse ,and does nothing to give the attraction good PR.I don`t thik they would have charged a portuguese those prices it was two english speaking people easy target


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Yep your right they will always overcharge tourists at these attractions, I do belive the owner of that little stall has a huge lake side property!

I rember once been charged the eqivalent of 6 pounds for a can of coke in Rome!!


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



omostra06 said:


> Yep your right they will always overcharge tourists at these attractions, I do belive the owner of that little stall has a huge lake side property!
> 
> I rember once been charged the eqivalent of 6 pounds for a can of coke in Rome!!


Hi Derek

Price you pay for being Famous. :clap2::clap2:

Peter


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

funny you should say that, what happens now is people buy me drinks, so dont pay anymore....yeah


----------



## santaanita (Jan 16, 2008)

omostra06 said:


> funny you should say that, what happens now is people buy me drinks, so dont pay anymore....yeah


my friends said i was sitting on the next table to you at the cafe last thursday if i had known it was you of course i would of insisted i buy you a drink. honest.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

santaanita said:


> my friends said i was sitting on the next table to you at the cafe last thursday if i had known it was you of course i would of insisted i buy you a drink. honest.



were you the one with the dog?


----------



## santaanita (Jan 16, 2008)

omostra06 said:


> were you the one with the dog?


trying to think of a wife joke there but thought better of it,but yes that was i


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Derek 

Seems you know a friend of mine. I enclose a picture to share. By the way my friend is called Susie.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Lots of people about with dogs it would seem .


----------

